# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  چرا برخی برنامه ها در بعضی گوشی ها باز نمی شوند ؟؟؟

## Mah

سلام .
من یک برنامه نوشتم(فایل JAR) که در آن یک سری فایلهای متنی دارم .
این فایلها دارای یک سری اطلاعات هستند که آنها را با کارکترهای قراردادی خودم از هم جدا نموده ام .
من از MIDP 1.0 و  CDLC 1.0 استفاده کردم .
من در گوسی های نوکیا و شبیه ساز مشکل ندار م.
این برنامه در یک سری از گوشی های سونی اریکسون اجرا نمی گردد .مثل W550, W580 
ولی در گوسی مثل W700 کار می نماید .
چرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

کسی می دونه چرا با اینکه گوشی هایی مانند W550 از MIDP 1.0  پشتیبانی می کنند ولی فایل JAR به درستی پردازش نمی شود . در واقع من فکر می کنم در حین خواندن فایل خطایی در گوشی رخ می دهد .

کسی قبلاً همچین مشکلی داشته ؟؟؟؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## mic_r_c

سلام،

خوب با این حساب که از MIDP 1.0 و CLDC 1.0 پس تنها مشکل می تونه کمبود حافظه باشه. W550 از حافظه کمتری نسبت به W700 بر خورداره. البته فقط فقط هم حافظه نیست. میتونه مسائلی مثل، عدم تطبیق یک سری توابع درون ساخت جاوا هم باشه.

اگر می خوای برنامه رو برام بفرست تا بتونم بیشتر کمکت کنم.

----------


## Mah

سلام .
چون قسمت نقشه حجم بالای داشت آنرا حذف کردم .

----------


## rezasprit

سلام اقاي مصطفي احمدي خوبي شما!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ممنون از برنامت . راستي open سورس شدي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Mah

سلام .ممنونم . بهتره نظرت را راجب برنامه بگی ....راستی اگه تو موبایل کار کردی شاید به همچین اشکالی برخورد کرده باشی ؟؟؟نظر تو راجب این اشکال چیه ؟

----------


## java_nith

شما، هجمشو کم کردی کار کرد؟

----------


## Mah

سلام .
درسته ....
بسیاری از تصاویر غیر لازم برای سوال که برای قسمت نقشه بود را حذف کردم تا حجم آن کم شود .

----------

